# Base wide conformation?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How's his balance? When you mount, does he struggle to keep his balance?
That stance looks to me like he is trying to keep his balance. But, really, I don't have any personal experience with this, only have read about this.
Probably just his, "I'm a bit tired" stance. Cute horse, as you say.


----------



## 2119act (Sep 22, 2011)

well thank you for thinking he's cute as I do. it's always a bonus! ;O)

His balance is actually quite good. He stands pretty quietly when I get on. He has a balanced canter and trot but slightly dish on his right leg. I wonder if I should forget the leg thing and see if it's a chest thing...?? who knows. only the vet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really don't know much about what the base wide stance can mean, other than once reading that it indicates a struggle with balance. Youi know, you read all kinds of stuff in books. riding is the true test. I do know that sometimes narrow chested horses can be more comfortable than really wide chested ones, who can tend to kind of "rock" back and forth when the go from the front leg to front right in the trot because of the greater distance between the two .


----------



## 2119act (Sep 22, 2011)

Good! Maybe that's why he's so comfortable
To ride? Thanks so much - you're easing my fears!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it much at all. A portion of it may be due to the narrowness of his chest, but that may be just how he naturally stands as well. My horse Dobe stood like that quite often when he was younger and still very narrow. He still does occasionally, especially when he's tired, but he's never taken a lame step (he's 9 now and been ridden fairly hard since he was 3), nor had any balance issues.

Given that your guy is only 4, he'll likely widen up a bit more before he's done growing.


----------



## 2119act (Sep 22, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I wouldn't worry about it much at all. A portion of it may be due to the narrowness of his chest, but that may be just how he naturally stands as well. My horse Dobe stood like that quite often when he was younger and still very narrow. He still does occasionally, especially when he's tired, but he's never taken a lame step (he's 9 now and been ridden fairly hard since he was 3), nor had any balance issues.
> 
> Given that your guy is only 4, he'll likely widen up a bit more before he's done growing.


Ohhhh thank god!! Great to hear from someone who hasn't had a problem with it. I think we're going to put a deposit on him tomorrow and wait for word from the vet! Fingers crossed!!


----------

